

OwnStaGram: a self hosting instagram-clone to prevent privacy concerns - aya72

a few weeks ago I started a project to imitate instagram on my own server. I wanted to share photos, but keep full control over them. Due to the actual press around instagram and their changes in terms of use, I decided to publish my project even if its in early beta. 
I like to hear if you need such a solution and what ideas do you have.<p>Try it if you like:
http://www.mad5.de/ownstagram/<p>Until now there is a first android-app to manipulate pictures and upload them to your stream. You can share single photos with a unique URL and let others comment on photos.
======
aya72
Things still in development: \- email-notify if someone comments on my
pictures. \- user-management on my server \- buddylist \- keep a list of
pictures from my friends I already saw \- see gallery-pictures in app \- add
geoposition to pictures

------
mergy
I've been running my own for a while on an old version of Twitter-Image-Host
that is now pretty hacked-up. The API endpoint is critical so things like
Tweetbot and other social media apps (that are decent) can post back quickly.

------
aya72
You find the android-app here:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.apache.cor...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.apache.cordova.ownstagram)

